# Dalene Kurtis...



## musclepump (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## goandykid (Aug 19, 2005)

:smile:


----------



## goandykid (Aug 19, 2005)

ew how is :smile: not a smiley


----------



## musclepump (Aug 19, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> ew how is :smile: not a smiley








 Life's a bitch...


----------



## MyK (Aug 19, 2005)

hey, MP, whats the best pornstar to download off of kazaa!


----------



## musclepump (Aug 19, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> hey, MP, whats the best pornstar to download off of kazaa!


 I don't know. I don't download off of kazaa!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 20, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> ew how is :smile: not a smiley



Because its faster and easier to type two characters rather than 7, so just use internet emoticons the way they were in the old fashioned days and voila. The UBB software will show a nice picture instead.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 20, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> hey, MP, whats the best pornstar to download off of kazaa!



How about just searching for the one you like. Why would KaZaA change your preference?


----------



## MyK (Aug 20, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I don't know. I don't download off of kazaa!



yea, I meant limewire. I was just looking for a suggestion!



			
				Mudge said:
			
		

> How about just searching for the one you like. Why would KaZaA change your preference?



I just thought that the chick that MP posted was smokin, and that maybe he could suggest some other chicks to look for. limewire to packed with ads these days and its getting tougher to find good quality porn!


----------

